# trop de redirections



## yyouye (29 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Je viens de changer mon Mac et j'ai opté pour un 27" Yosemite.
Je sors d'un 21" avec Snow léopard. 
Je n'avais plus accès à certains sites car mon environnement était trop vieux. 
Je prend Yosemite, et là je ne peux même pas ouvrir la page de mon site.
Il s'agit du site de Garmin connect. 
Cela me dit Ouverture de la page impossible. Trop  de redirections sont survenues en tentant d'ouvrir.....etc.
Que faire ? 
merci
Yo


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2015)

Essayer avec divers navigateurs.


----------



## yyouye (29 Mai 2015)

OOOOUUUIII ça fonctionne
Mais pourquoi ? je veux pouvoir l'ouvrir avec Safari. Je suis sur Mac et j'utilise Safari. alors comment faire ?
Merci en tout cas


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2015)

Pourquoi ? Cela peut être un bug de Safari mais, aussi bien, un site pas complètement aux normes.
Il faut se faire une raison : il n'existe pas un navigateur capable d'afficher proprement tous les sites Web du cyberespace.
C'est comme ça.

Donc toujours avoir deux navigateurs au moins pour être tranquille.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mai 2015)

Garmin Connect fonctionne avec Safari 8.0.6.

https://connect.garmin.com/fr-FR/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Mai 2015)

Salut @yyouye 

Tu peux essayer CECI pour nettoyer le cache safari.

@+


----------



## yyouye (30 Mai 2015)

Merci Bompi
Moonwalker : oui la 1ere page fonctionne, mais lorsque que je me connecte avec mon pseudo, ça bugue.
Jeanjd63 : Je l'ai fait, mais ça n'a rien changé. de plus il n'y avait rien dans mon cache, puisque c'est le 1er site sur lequel je suis allé lorsque j'ai branché la machine pour la 1ere fois.


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

yyouye a dit:


> Je l'ai fait, mais ça n'a rien changé. de plus il n'y avait rien dans mon cache


En apparence tu crois avoir vidé le cache, mais essaye ceci. Dans Safari/Préférences/Avancées coche tout en bas... Afficher le menu Développement dans la barre des menus.

Tu auras un menu Développement en plus dans la barre des menus de Safari avec la possibilité de... Vider tous les caches ...vois donc ce que ça donne.


----------



## yyouye (30 Mai 2015)

Ah, ça avance.
Alors : je peux à présent ouvrir la page, mais je n'ai pas mon compte. ça ne veut pas s'ouvrir


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

yyouye a dit:


> Ah, ça avance.
> Alors : je peux à présent ouvrir la page, mais je n'ai pas mon compte. ça ne veut pas s'ouvrir


Il se passe quoi exactement ?

J'ai créé un compte et je n'ai aucun problème sous Yosemite 10.10.3 et Safari 8.0.6.


----------



## yyouye (30 Mai 2015)

Ah ben non, ça ne fonctionne pas. Toujours cette page grise me disant qu'il y a trop de redirection.
Sinon, ça m'avais ouvert la page de garmin connect, et lorsque je me logge ça m'ouvre la page où je suis sensé voir mes widgets. mais ils ne s'ouvrent pas.


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

Par curisioté, tu n'aurais pas modifié ton fichier hosts ?

Pour le voir, lance le Terminal qui est dans le dossier Utilitaires et tape...


> sudo pico /etc/hosts


...tu entres ton mot de passe en aveugle et tu valides avec la touche Entrée.

Normalement il devrait être comme ceci...


----------



## yyouye (31 Mai 2015)

non c'est bon, mais en plus comment aurais-je pu le changer ? 
Je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert et le Mac est Neuf.


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2015)

yyouye a dit:


> 1) non c'est bon, mais en plus comment aurais-je pu le changer ?
> 2) Je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert et le Mac est Neuf.


1) ben on ne sait jamais tout ou pas tout dit
2) a bloquer des sites, non pas forcément illicites, mais disons que ça entre dans le domaine du piratage _(et ça on n'en parle pas)_

Sinon, télécharge et installe la mise à jour combinée de Yosemite... https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1804?locale=fr_FR ...ça remettra d'aplomb certains fichiers, ça ne touchera pas à tes fichiers et dossiers personnels, c'est sans aucun risque. C'est juste pour vérifier que ton Safari n'est pas corrompu.


----------

